# Bentley outside for 5 minutes



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Ohh Bentley you naughty boy =]

Chester says he's innocent. Even with the dirty paws, Chester says he's still innocent.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> Ohh Bentley you naughty boy =]
> 
> Chester says he's innocent. Even with the dirty paws, Chester says he's still innocent.
> 
> ...


Ya Chester can say that with those nice clean feet!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Not really...I had the girls outside for five minutes, just before I was really to leave for the hospital with Tess. And she decided that the ball needed to be buried, where liza wanted to dig it up....I guess we can also visit this afternoon, sigh...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Know this scene all to well. Got Bailey all cleaned up and the first thing she did was find the one and only mud puddle in my yard...:doh:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bentley is so cute even with muddy paws What a sweet little face he has.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

akgolden said:


> Know this scene all to well. Got Bailey all cleaned up and the first thing she did was find the one and only mud puddle in my yard...:doh:


Sorry but this picture made me laugh  I don't feel so bad now


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Love it!!!! I'm feeling blessed we don't have mud in our yard yet. And Bear isn't to keen on digging unless it's between the couch cushions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's another pic so you won't feel so bad ha ha. Not taken today but it was straight to the bath after this expedition.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Here's another pic so you won't feel so bad ha ha. Not taken today but it was straight to the bath after this expedition.
> 
> View attachment 121423


haha she looks SO happy!! It's hard to get upset when they're so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Their pawprints are on your heart so why not on your floors too??


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

goldensmum said:


> Their pawprints are on your heart so why not on your floors too??


I love it!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

akgolden said:


> Know this scene all to well. Got Bailey all cleaned up and the first thing she did was find the one and only mud puddle in my yard...:doh:


 
Bailey is one very happy girl and so proud of it. the look on her face is priceless, love it. 

My girl is a huge tomboy, I gave up years ago trying to keep her clean, I just let her have fun and enjoy herself.

Bentley looks like he had fun mom and doesn't understand what the big deal is. After all, boys will be boys, and in my case, girls will too.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't want to thread jack but yea neither one of my girls (Lab or Golden) are girly girls. It's funny but I look forward to winter since everything is frozen and then can romp around and the most they will bring in is a little snow.


For instance.. Nice hot summer day. I buy a kiddie pool for them to play in and they act like it's not even there..


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

akgolden said:


> Don't want to thread jack but yea neither one of my girls (Lab or Golden) are girly girls. It's funny but I look forward to winter since everything is frozen and then can romp around and the most they will bring in is a little snow.
> 
> 
> For instance.. Nice hot summer day. I buy a kiddie pool for them to play in and they act like it's not even there..


You're not thread jacking! I LOVE these pics, keep them coming!!
The mud puddle beside the pool is so funny!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks. This thread got my day started with a smile.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

A couple more before my meeting then.
Another one from the first pic I posted


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Took Broadway for a walk, says it's 36 here but it was freezing and of course he stomped in every water puddle he could find :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentley sure looks good with muddy feet- he wears it well. Don't you just love these puppy surprises?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

akgolden said:


> Don't want to thread jack but yea neither one of my girls (Lab or Golden) are girly girls. It's funny but I look forward to winter since everything is frozen and then can romp around and the most they will bring in is a little snow.
> 
> 
> For instance.. Nice hot summer day. I buy a kiddie pool for them to play in and they act like it's not even there..


It's funny because Bentley will go out of his way to step in a mud puddle but Ky would walk 10 extra blocks to avoid getting her feet wet.
I always wondered if it was because she's female (my first ever female), now I know that's not the reason. I guess she's just prissy about her feet


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

I had to laugh because its nice to see that we aren't alone!!
Carly finds the mud all the time!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL I've never seen a Golden that wasn't smiling when they're covered in mud! Very cute pic


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Carly Bear said:


> I had to laugh because its nice to see that we aren't alone!!
> Carly finds the mud all the time!
> View attachment 121513
> 
> ...


Love it!

"mom why are you behind the glass? Come play. You won't get dirty. I promise."


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

need I say more :doh:


----------

